# Geve : 5000 pompons !!



## DearPrudence

Ah, depuis deux jours qu'elle nous fait languir, la voilà enfin qui passe le cap fatidique.

Bravo pour cette demi-dizaine de millier (oui, ça sonne bien  ) de posts toujours intéressants, si justes et plein de sagesse, que ce soit dans les forums français ou culturel.

Mais comment fais-tu ? Jamais une baisse de régime, partout à la fois, sûre, efficace (non, je parle toujours bien de Geve, pas d'une voiture  )
Serait-ce là ton secret ?​ 
*En tout cas, mes plus sincères félicitations *
*pour une forer@ incontournable,  *
*irréprochable et aussi *
*très drôle et sympathique.  *​ 
Et merci beaucoup de faire partie de la communauté wordreferencienne.  
Et un petit cadeau pour tenir encore comme ça le plus longtemps possible.
Et je devrais arrêter avec les "et".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mes amis, je vous invite à examiner cette information. Tirez vos statistiques!

Épatant: comment peut-on obtenir de tels résultats?

Félicitations Geve et merci de nous régaler avec tes fines réflexions.

Victor


----------



## FranParis

Sincères félicitations pour notre jeune et sémillante Geve!


----------



## mickaël

Je n'aurai pas eu souvent l'occasion de te croiser ces derniers mois (un peu de ta faute aussi, tu n'as pas réédité ton exploit sur le forum espagnol ), mais je tiens quand même à te dire bravo. Tu es sympa et talentueuse.

Je voulais aussi faire une petite parodie du maître K à l'œuvre, sur artpad, mais il ne marchait pas. Alors tu devras faire avec ça (zut, il n'existe pas de démonstratif plus court, pour cacher un peu plus ), en attendant mieux du maître.* ¡**Felicitaciones  Gève! *​


----------



## la reine victoria

Ma Chère Geve​ 
Warmest congratulations
to you!​ 
    ​ 
Thank you for all your kind help
and, above all, your humour!​ 
Enjoy!
Cliquez 2 fois sur le *#*1. 
​ 
T'es toujours mon héroine!​ 
LRV​


----------



## Crescent

Chère Geve:
Mes félicitations les plus sincères à vous et à vos posts magnifique, qui me toujours font sourire!! Merci mille fois pour toute l'aide que vous m'avez donné pendant le temps que j'ai passé ici, sur les forums de WR et un grand merci de chacun de nous pour avoir fait notre communauté ce qui elle est maintenant!!!!!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Chère Geve,

Je te souhaite cinq mille felicitations et mercis.  Voudrais-tu venir ici pour un petit picnic ontarien?  Je t'attends avec le pannier .....


bisous,
Chaska


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Geve: 4 000 en un an et seulement 4  posts chez nous!!!

Je suis d´accord avec Mickaël: nous nous sentons délaissés.
Au cas où, voici notre adresse  .

Nous atendons avec impatience, chaleur, joie et amitiés ta venue.

Et en prime: hmmm pour acompagner ceci

Besos,
Martine


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah, mais...


----------



## geve

Merci à tous  de me donner des couleurs en cette saison !

Mon secret, chère Prudence ? Mais tu crois que je porte un masque pour me la péter ? Pas du tout ! C'est pour cacher ça. J'en profite pour te remercier de poser les questions dont je ne savais pas que je me les posais et pourtant en fait si, si tu me suis (j'ai oublié de le dire dans ton fil). Merci pour le cadeau, c'est exactement ce qui manquait chez moi. Et ce soir c'est tournée de chewing-gums pour tout le monde !

Merci Victor, et au plaisir de se croiser pour des débats animés, en compagnie de l'Académie ou non. 

Merci FranParis, faut-il que je vois un clin d'œil dans le "jeune" ? 

Mickaël, ce que j'apprécie chez toi c'est ta ténacité , mais oh, tu rigoles ou quoi ? Et ça alors ? Et j'ai même pas eu besoin qu'on me pousse, j'y suis allée toute seule comme une grande. Ensuite j'ai mis deux mois à m'en remettre (je suis encore sous le choc, donc).
Ton anim' va trop vite, j'ai pas pu lire le texte, c'est bête hein ? Mais je vois que tu m'as affublée d'antennes de martienne et du nez de Mickey - t'as raison, ça me va bien, je devrais porter ça plus souvent.

Ma reine, avec un tel cadeau j'ai presqu'envie de rétablir la monarchie en France ! Et ensuite on marchera tous au pas en chantant l'alphabet des animaux ; ce sera plus rigolo que des débats télévisés... Bien contente en tout cas de continuer à te voir dans les parages. 

Merci Crescent, je suis très heureuse de faire partie de cette communauté. 

J'accepte ton invitation avec grand plaisir, Chaska. Je mets mes chaussures et j'arrive. Mets le vin au frais !

Ah, Martine, si toi aussi tu t'y mets... Il faut vraiment que j'enlève ce poco de español de mon profil, ça ressemble à de la publicité mensongère... Mais tu as dû mal compter : ça fait 6 posts, six ! Alors, voyons voir : 6 sur 5000, ça fait donc 0,12%. Ça me semble bien correspondre à mon niveau relatif en espagnol !  Mais enfin si tu me prends par les sentiments avec ta sangria, je vais peut-être faire un effort...(vous promettez de pas me taper sur les doigts pour mes accents manquants ? )

(Salut Karine, ça gaze ? Tu prévois un p'tit "edit" c'te tantôt, peut-être ? (désolée, j'suis à court de smileys... je te laisse choisir lequel ç'aurait été))

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Gévy

Salut, ma belle !!! Dis, t'as pas honte d'écrire tant (et si bien), on a l'air de quoi nous autres à côté !!!

Oui, oui, tu peux te remettre le nez dans tes bouquins d'espagnol, et vite fait, on t'attend avec impatience sur notre petite planète du FR_ESP. Comme t'as déjà enfilé tes bottes de sept lieues, après ta visite sur les lieux enneigés, viens te dorer (cramer?  ) au soleil espagnol, allez, te fais pas prier... 

J'ai préparé les confettis!






Continue la fête... et les messages.

Bisous et félicitations !!!!!!!!!

Gév...y


----------



## LV4-26

Moi, ce qui me frappe dans les posts de Geve, c'est qu'il y a toujours exactement le bon dosage de tout. "De tout quoi ?" me direz-vous. "De tout ce qu'il faut", vous répondrai-je.

Joyeux postiversaire à ma Fantômette préférée...


----------



## RocketGirl

Yippeeeeee........ Congratulation geve !  Here's to 5000 more !


----------



## geve

Vous l'aurez voulu... Âmes sensibles, ne lisez pas la partie en bleue ci-dessous !  
¡Muchas gracias Gevy! En realidad hay una razon porqué no visito mucho el foro francés-español : es que he aprendido el español en vacaciones y no el la escuela, así que las primeras palabras que apprendío fueran "caña" y "naranjà" (con la vodka que es la misma palabra en francés ). Entonces lo hablo un poco pero no lo escribo bien come puedeís ver. Puedo pedir una paella en un país dónde se habla el castellano pero no tengo mucho que decir en un foro de idioma, aunque me gustería mucho participar porqué los foreros de francés-español son muy muy símpaticos.
Voilà.  Je vous préviens, je ne referai pas ça tous les jours, j'ai trop honte. Toute correction sera la bienvenue. (ah oui, et j'ai mis les accents un peu au pif, aussi... re-)
Au fait, Gévy, avec nos surnoms jumeaux, on pourrait presque nous confondre, alors t'as intérêt à bien te tenir, hein ! 


Jean-Michel, toi tu es mon Sigourney préféré.  Ton message me touche d'autant que tu es l'un de ceux que j'admire le plus ici, pour ta précision et ton esprit curieux dans les discussions linguistiques, aussi bien que pour tes réflexions toujours very thought-provoking en d'autres mers plus agitées (sans oublier l'humour bien sûr sans lequel rien ne se fait !)

Merci RocketGirl, entre copines de masques on se comprend ! 

Et merci Karine pour ces deux mots et ces trois petits points, et une virgule en bonus : c'est trop d'honneur. 
Comment ça, fallait cliquer ? 
Ben figure-toi que l'anim' rame un peu sur mon ordi... heureusement que je suis patiente, sinon j'aurais pu me vexer ou aller me cacher pour pleurer. Mais comme je sais que tu n'es pas comme ça, mais plutôt comme ça, j'ai attendu. Ouf !


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, Geve, pour chacun de tes messages charmants, interessants et... euhh.... helpful. How do you say helpful?
(Pardon les accents, j'ai le cerveau en mode [/accents] aujourd'hui)


----------



## Eugin

Chère Geve,  


Tu español es brillante!! Por eso me animo a escribirte en español!! Es verdad, deberías frecuentar más el foro Esp-Fr y así pulirlo más para llegar a hablarlo como una native!!! 


¡Muchas Felicitaciones por tus contribuciones en el foro! ¡Aquí brindo por esos 5.000 y por los que vendrán!! 

 Un abrazo grande! ​


----------



## geve

Merci Nun-T. I've learnt my lesson and know that I must not flatter the Nun, but can I have a dance with her? 
(et s'il faut en choisir un dans la liste, je choisis "chouette" ! )

Pues gracias Eugin  I already learnt new words in Spanish thanks to you (I don't know how I managed on holidays without the word "brindar"!!)

La prochaine fois c'est promis, j'écrirai en allemand, ou bien en chinois...!


----------



## zaby

Joyeux postiversaire Geve !!

Je te propose quelques devises Shadock pour que tu assures toujours autant dans tes futurs messages  :
1. Pour persévérer  
2. Pour continuer à donner des explications claires  
3. Pour continuer à ne pas se prendre au sérieux 
4. Pour garder le cap 
5. Pour se défouler  

et voilà !


----------



## carolineR

Je ne passe pas assez par ici 
Dès qu’on a le dos tourné, il se passe des tas de trucs sur ce forum. Voilà que la plus drôle, la plus futée et la plus argotique des foreras passe les  *5000* posts à la corde !
Félicitations Geve !


----------



## geve

Merci Zaby, j'adhère sans restrictions à toutes ces devises.  

Et merci Caroline, je me reconnais parfaitement dans cette petite souris (mon portrait craché !), ainsi que dans le titre "faint signs of intelligence" (c'est tout moi !).


----------



## Thomas1

Salut Geve, 

Felicitations et merci beaucoup pour tes réponses très utiles et precieusses où je trouve tout j'en a besoin, un peu d'humeur, chaleur amicale et bien sûr les réponses à mes questions.  Joyeaux postiversaire ! 

Tom


----------



## fenixpollo

Keep fightin' the power, sis!   You and your spirit are one of the reasons that I keep coming back here.

_Happy Postiversary, geve! _


----------



## geve

Merci Tom, (j'espère que tu veux dire "humour" ) et à bientôt j'espère pour de nouvelles questions qui me forcent à me creuser la cervelle. 

From a chick to a pollito: well, you know, I only try to live up to my big bro's model. And you set quite a high bar!


----------



## LaurentK

Bravo Geve, tu fais honneur à la gent masquée, avec ton air de ne pas t'avancer!

Tu as un peu de l'hirondelle, dans les posts tu fais le printemps et j'aime me poser sur tes fils, on sait qu'on te trouvera dans les cas difficiles.

Pas comme certains !

Love, donc  .


----------



## geve

Merci mon lapin  , ô toi que j'ai vu naître  et qui viens généreusement partager ici tes carottes dont je me délecte.


----------



## Mei

*Wow 5000!!!! Congratulations Geve!!! *(I was in Paris two weeks ago and I just love it!!.... I just realize that I MUST learn french as soon as possible to come back again!) 

Mei


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pffffffffffffff .... 5000!  fastoche!, je le fais quand geve ! 

Y-a qu'à copier!

Punky Masquée


----------



## geve

Cinq you, Masky Zoé (je t'ai reconnue, tu as la crête qui pointe sous ton masque ). D'accord avec toi : 5000, c'est fastoche, ouais, mais 5232 ? Hein ?  

Y gracias Mei, it seems I overlooked your post  I'm glad you enjoyed Paris, and I hope to see you in the French forums soon then!


----------



## Jana337

I seem to be the only person here who speaks no French.  

OK, let me be original: Blahopřeji k jubileu!


----------



## geve

You are right, it looks a bit like a French only thread where only a few people would have misbehaved!! 
I'm happy to see you here, Jana.  I'll take it that "Blahopřeji k jubileu" means a good thing!


----------



## totor

¡otro congrat al que llego tarde!

pour me faire pardonner, geve, voici un tout petit cadeau.

*¡joyeux postiversaire, geve!*​


----------



## geve

Mais pas du tout, Totor, tu es plutôt en avance . Merci pour le cadeau. Ça se mange ?


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations, geve!  Thanks for all your contributions.  They are deeply appreciated.


----------



## geve

Merci James  and happy 3863rd to you!


----------

